# Puppy Weight



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

My 6 week old PB maltese is 3 pounds... I read somewhere they should be 2 pounds max...is this true? I'm starting to question if my puppy is actually 6weeks or not a real PB... any thoughts?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

3lbs at that age is rather a lot for a PB Maltese I think. My Lola was 3lbs at 12 weeks and she is a very slim 8lbs. Larger than standard. Didn't you say that Nico was from an accidental litter? If that is the case then a possible mix in there. I would call the breeder if I were you. But these little ones steal our hearts no matter what size they are


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I just found this on the internet:

If your puppy's weight falls outside of this puppy weight chart, use this simple formula to get a rough estimate of your adult Maltese's final weight:

<LI class=single>Take the weight of your puppy at 6 weeks and double it. <LI class=single>Take the total and double again. 
This is about what the puppy will weigh as an adult.
_For example, if your Maltese puppy weighs 2 pounds at six weeks, double it to get 4 pounds and then double again to get 8 pounds._


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> 3lbs at that age is rather a lot for a PB Maltese I think. My Lola was 3lbs at 12 weeks and she is a very slim 8lbs. Larger than standard. Didn't you say that Nico was from an accidental litter? If that is the case then a possible mix in there. I would call the breeder if I were you. But these little ones steal our hearts no matter what size they are


I will ask her again to be sure. Perhaps he could be older than I thought


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That would put you pup at about 12 pounds when fully grown though I don't know how accurate that calculation is. Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds. Where did you get a puppy that they would allow take it away from it's mom at 6 weeks?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you taken Niko to the vet?

The vet could estimate his proper age.

We were told Gus was 10 weeks when we brought him home (from a shelter). When we saw him we weren't allowed to put him down - the foster mother said he was only allowed down in his playpen so we didn't see him walk. But he was so sweet and cuddly (and the last of his litter) we adopetd him. When we got him home and put him down, he still had the gate and legs of a 6 weeker  He also still had the "look" for a younger puppy - his eyes, especially, his teeth were not all in, he did the "six week" head bob that small pups often do. It wasn't until a month later that he was like a 10 week puppy.

So there are differences between a 6 week puppy and an older one (say 12 weeks) and a vet could help with seeing that.

Grace at 10 weeks was still getting her last baby molars.

Did Niko have all his teeth? Does Niko have all his teeth?

I'd call the breeder, but she might not be honest about it if the pup is older or a mix if she has already not been forthcoming with that information. I'd be confused as to why she'd say he was 6 weeks if he is really older.... Usually it happens like Gus - they say he is 10-12 weeks, when he is really only 6 weeks so they can say the pup is going to be smaller.

Either way, I've seen his photo - he is a doll. But you do need to know his proper age. If he is 6 weeks, you should be doing some extra things with him during this period when he would still have been with his mother and litter mates learning about proper socialization.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I looked at hsi photo again - and no way he is 12 weeks. Maybe 8 weeks, but definitely looks 6 weeks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Six weeks old and 3 lbs already??!! Wow! :w00t: That's gonna be one large maltese!! Most likely not all maltese though. But if he's cute and he's healthy and you love him, it really doesn't matter, does it...:thumbsup:

My Archie was just about 2 lbs and 12 weeks and now he's 10 1/2 lbs at 8 years old....


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

here are some pictures of him the breeder sent me when he was (suppose to be) 4-5 weeks old. What do you think? does he look like he would be 6 weeks now?

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Have you taken Niko to the vet?
> 
> The vet could estimate his proper age.
> 
> ...


Yes, we took him to the vet on the very first day we got him. He got his first set of shots. The vet said he was healthy but I didn't ask how old he could be. I'm not sure if he has all his teeth... I'll check that tonight and let you know.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nico said:


> here are some pictures of him the breeder sent me when he was (suppose to be) 4-5 weeks old. What do you think? does he look like he would be 6 weeks now?
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


I'm no expert but he does look about 5 weeks old. He is probably going to be bigger that the standard. Lola was 3lbs at 6 mths, she is 5lbs at 1yo. Sasha was 4.5lbs at 6mths and is now at 12yo 6.5-7lb.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

When I asked how big mom and dad were, she said dad is 7lbs and mom is 8lbs... so not sure why little Nico would be heavier than ma and pops?!? either way i love that little guy


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you *see* mom and dad? That is the only way to ensure their size, and even then it can be random.

Niko could be a mix - Maltese + Bichon or there is another all white little dog that I can't remember the name of. If he was an "oops" litter, it could be that he isn't PB. It could be the lady who owns the parents doesn't know her's are not PB. Bichon pups often have that wavy coat.... that might account for his size.

Either way he is cute and I'm sure super loveable


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Isabelle was around ten weeks when we got her and she was five pounds. She's a much bigger girl now. She will probably end up being about 12 to 15 lbs. However, that is perfect size for our boys. She's not afraid to dive in the middle of them like Liz is.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Rustee was 3 pounds at 8 weeks amd he is about 15 pounds I thought he was around 13 but he went to the vet recently and he is 15 although i wouldthink about 13 is better for him. Anyhow he's a cutie. Rustee was from a petstore/puppymill so you never know where the breeder got her parents and they could have a puppymill background and who knows what they breed together. Rustee is most definately NOT full Maltese but I love him oh so much despite my own stupidity and ignorance back then (which I still get upset about thinking about what I contributed to) Anyway if he is already three pounds I would be thinking he will be much bigger than 8 pounds. He's a cutie for sure though


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Last night I looked to see if all his teeth were in, he's still missing his upper and lower set of teeth in the front... so far his fangs and some teeth at the back have come out.


----------

